# New to site - buying a holiday home in Oliva or Gandia advice needed please



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi There,

Me & my partner are thinking of buying a holiday home in Spain in the regions of either Oliva or Gandia, we are basically looking for some facts and need to knows before we go and view anything, We also are looking for some general info on the areas - we have 2 children so we need to know if these places are child friendly etc.

Also any advice on what we need to get in order before viewing any property? and wondered if anyone could point us in the right direction of anybody who has rentals in these areas as next year we are looking to get out there to view.

Any advice at ALL would be very useful to us.

Many thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baggy46a said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Me & my partner are thinking of buying a holiday home in Spain in the regions of either Oliva or Gandia, we are basically looking for some facts and need to knows before we go and view anything, We also are looking for some general info on the areas - we have 2 children so we need to know if these places are child friendly etc.
> 
> ...


My advice would be to first look at the sticky FAQ on the main Spain page especially number 1 and number 10 , which don't cover all your questions, but might give you a helping hand. Also search for Oliva and Gandia and something will come up


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baggy46a said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Me & my partner are thinking of buying a holiday home in Spain in the regions of either Oliva or Gandia, we are basically looking for some facts and need to knows before we go and view anything, We also are looking for some general info on the areas - we have 2 children so we need to know if these places are child friendly etc.
> 
> ...


Oliva & Gandia are two very different places. What are you exactly looking for in an area to live? What do you mean by "child friendly"

Documento sin título
SpainGandia | Gandia


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies..

Well firstly by child friendly I mean is Oliva a bit on the quieter side? i.e is there a great deal for children to do there? or is it a sleepy kind of place?

I am looking for an ideal medium somewhere that isn't too remote but with a Spanish feel to it and some nice beaches and maybe something for the kids to do......?? I don't want to be too far away from a big (ish) town but I don't really want one right on the doorstep (if you know what I mean)

I know Gandia is a bigger place - do you know what it has to offer? or could you go through the benefits of both areas ??

By the way the place is solely going to be used as a holiday home and we don't plan on living in Spain just yet, any advice on anything at all would be marvellous!!!

Many Thanks


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Also I could use some help in knowing what we need to get in order before viewing i.e do we need a lawyer etc from the onset? also we speak no spainish at all so how do we go about understanding various forms to fill out etc


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baggy46a said:


> Also I could use some help in knowing what we need to get in order before viewing i.e do we need a lawyer etc from the onset? also we speak no spainish at all so how do we go about understanding various forms to fill out etc


you need a NIE number in order to buy a property - it's a very simple & straightforward process - you can even download the form (EX15) from our _*FAQs & useful info*_ thread above

a lot of agents will help you with this in any case


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baggy46a said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the replies..
> 
> ...



OK 

Well neither are quiet, I can assure you of that although you could probably class Gandia as being a little more refined (by Spanish standards). There are a lot of fiestas in each, and kids are encouraged to get fully involved. Theres a great Cultural centre in Gandia with an outside concert and events area. Annual music festival there. Lots of shops, restaurants etc

Oliva is historically an agricultural town. Theres a good weekly market and again there are always festivals going on. It's not such a pretty place as certain areas of Gandia but it can bee quite noisy, especially around those fiestas

Of course each has a beach area. In Oliva its a lot quieter there and some nice houses, whereas in Gandia it tends to be more flats and hotels. The beaches are excellent in both towns

The links I left on the last post were the tourist sites for both towns.

You are only 25 minutes away from denia & javea and in denia you can catch the train to benidorm where of course there are water parks etc. Good for a day out. Both are only an hour or so from Valencia Airport and Alicante Airport. You can catch the train from Gandia to Valencia which is 55 minutes and about €6.50 return. In Valencia you have the science park, the Bio Park zoo which is excellent, and the sea life centre.

Hope that helps


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes - that helps thank you.

Do you know of anywhere were we could get hold of any rentals for next year? or any decent property sites other than rightmove? we are hoping to come out next year with a gathering of potential viewings.. so trawling through the internet at the moment.

Also I know I keep asking, but what sort of things do we need before viewings.... and what sort of questions should we be sure to ask...???

I do have a book on buying in Spain but to a first timer it can be hard to understand.. hence me joining a forum to get some advice on a personal level.

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Theres anacasa on Oliva Playa ... google it.

I know the guy at Properties for rent | Page 1, Paul

DONT go anywhere near CasasyCia
I wont go into it here, but trust me ... dont go there.

Right move is the wrong place to look to be honest

Other than that I have several friends that rent on Tossal Gros which is the mountain that overlooks Gandia & Oliva. Its a great place to live, but you need a car. For short term when you are looking I can put you in touch. Great views from up there

I also have a trustworthy solicitor in Gandia ... a lady who speaks good english and is NOT in league with any estate agents!


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes that would be great - just googled the anacasa however looks to be in Spanish.. haha

If you could put me in touch with possible rentals that would be great!!!! I know you say rightmove isn't the right place to look for property- in that case could you tell me where would be a good start???

Thanks for your help by the way


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

The solicitor idea sounds good too... do we need one from the onset? Do majority of solicitors work with estate agents over there??? wow you have to be very cautious hey?

Also we will be getting a car almost every time we visit anyway as I think its best to have one with us having kids ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baggy46a said:


> Yes that would be great - just googled the anacasa however looks to be in Spanish.. haha
> 
> If you could put me in touch with possible rentals that would be great!!!! I know you say rightmove isn't the right place to look for property- in that case could you tell me where would be a good start???
> 
> Thanks for your help by the way


Costa Azahar Homes is the second link. Ask for Paul. Thats a good place to start.

Are you looking for short term rental on Tossal Gros? Long term would not be cost effective with the two I know. One lets out for around £200 a week out of season, the other on the front with fantastic views is more expensive

This is the sort of view you get from up there


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baggy46a said:


> The solicitor idea sounds good too... do we need one from the onset? Do majority of solicitors work with estate agents over there??? wow you have to be very cautious hey?
> 
> Also we will be getting a car almost every time we visit anyway as I think its best to have one with us having kids ...


You need an independent solicitor. Thats the important thing. You could set yourself up with her when you are over there, and then she is there for when you need her. Dont buy a house without a solicitor, whatever anyone tells you 

CAROLINA JUST MIRÓ
Abogado - Lawyer
Spanish Law Society Member No 12728
Insured via Spanish Law Society

Mobile number: (00 34) 630 236 484

Landline (00 34) 960 712 983

Http://gandialawyers.com

Pso. Germanías, 43. Esc.8-1º-1ª
46702-Gandía
Valencia


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Short term, basically we want to go over and view a few next year so it would only be short term we are looking for.....

Looks great!!!

Where can I find some decent sites with properties to buy? I have seen a few on the link you have gave me....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baggy46a said:


> Short term, basically we want to go over and view a few next year so it would only be short term we are looking for.....
> 
> Looks great!!!
> 
> Where can I find some decent sites with properties to buy? I have seen a few on the link you have gave me....


kyero.com is one that is supposed to be good.
Oranges&Lemons in Gandia gets mixed reviews as they are a bit pushy sometimes. Might be worth looking on their site

When you have an idea of when you are coming, let me know. The house next to my old place is often vacant as the owner hardly ever goes there. Bit basic, but if you are out all the time then it doesnt matter

The other one is THIS
It has the views in the picture and is front line. Nicely done out, and most of the photos are brilliant because I took them! . Let me know, and I can put you in touch with him direct. The other is at the back of tossal gros by the restaurant. Cheaper, but no views


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you...looks great.

What sort of things do we need to get in order and think about doing before viewing? I know it sounds silly but what sort of questions do we need to be asking???


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

How far is Villalonga and what sort of place is that? I have seen an interesting property in that area.

Thanks


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

I am on a site called forsalebysally, have you ever heard of it????


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baggy46a said:


> How far is Villalonga and what sort of place is that? I have seen an interesting property in that area.
> 
> Thanks


How far from what? Inland? About 5 kms or so from Gandia. I like Villalonga. Rotova is nearby as well and La Font D'en Caros and Potries


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok ... maybe a possibility then, I think our best bet is getting out there asap and looking at these areas...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baggy46a said:


> Thank you...looks great.
> 
> What sort of things do we need to get in order and think about doing before viewing? I know it sounds silly but what sort of questions do we need to be asking???


Where and when are the local fiestas. If you are partial to sleeping you don't want to be within 5 km!

Oh and orientation. How much sun/ cold wind will you be facing. You obviously don't want too much of either.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baggy46a said:


> Ok ... maybe a possibility then, I think our best bet is getting out there asap and looking at these areas...


Its the only way you can do it. Just google Villalonga and then choose maps and you will see where they all are in relation to each other

No, Ive never heard of that site ... it doesnt sound like a big company does it


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

No it doesn't sound like a big company......I did get the site off kyero.com though must be advertising through there


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baggy46a said:


> No it doesn't sound like a big company......I did get the site off kyero.com though must be advertising through there


You shouldnt go too far wrong buying through an estate agent as long as you make a point of discussing the price and what is included with the seller direct. Dont fall in to the trap I did and let the estate agent do all the work!


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

do you know of this paul Schultz guy from costa azahar homes?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baggy46a said:


> do you know of this paul Schultz guy from costa azahar homes?


Yes I do. I see him fairly regularly at the quizes in Tossal gros. Nice guy, tried his hardest to sell our villa but someone else pipped him to the post. Thinking about it, his villa is up for sale


----------

